# General > Recommendations >  Curry king restaurant, Bridge Street, Wick.  (merged threads)

## superceltic

Curry King restaurant is now open 7 days a week from 4pm.location 15 Bridge st, Wick, Tel 606117

----------


## lybsterlad

went for a meal is restaurant tonight , all i can say is well done mohammed, meal, service, booze was all excellent could'nt fault a thing will be going back again and would highly recommend it to my fellow ogres, well worth a visit for good food and service and nice surroundings, 
went to tandorri spice a couple of times but they have a bit of catching up to do to beat the curry and paswari (spelt wrong) nan bread served in curry king, had paswari nan bread in tandorri spice and when tore into it all this pink powder stuff came flying out all over the table i have had paswari nan bread in a few different indians its my favourite but didnt like it at all in spice tandorri.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Okay Lybster Lad, when did you start working in curry King? :Wink:  ::  It isnt bad at all mate . We had food out of it yesterday  & it was good, Ill admit that.

----------


## lybsterlad

> Okay Lybster Lad, when did you start working in curry King? It isnt bad at all mate . We had food out of it yesterday & it was good, Ill admit that.


Don't work in it, enjoy a good curry was regular at k2 till it closed, i merely added a recommendation on a good curry, although i am stating an impartial view not all people on org do so if my mind serves me right you have recommended ssk tiling on couple of occasions (one post on 26 aug 2009 10.42)and i am lead to believe this is your mum impartial recommendation don't think so, anyway if i choose to state an impartial view on caithness org i will do so, you stated you had good food out it yesterday so is no one else permitted to state they also enjoyed the food without comments like yours following (when did you start working in curry king)??? ::

----------


## dietcokegirl

I dont think Amy-Winehouse was meaning anything bad by her post lybsterlad




> Okay Lybster Lad, when did you start working in curry King? It isnt bad at all mate . We had food out of it yesterday & it was good, Ill admit that.


It's a light hearted post, she wasnt having a go at you  :Grin:

----------


## Bradcon

Wouldnt touch anything from it with a barge pole.    My son was ripped off to the tune of £8.50 3 weeks ago by Mohammed in Balti House.  ::    Nothing but a crook.     ::   Wont be wasting my money there.

----------


## lybsterlad

> I dont think Amy-Winehouse was meaning anything bad by her post lybsterlad
> 
> 
> 
> It's a light hearted post, she wasnt having a go at you


Perhaps not,but why make such a statement,light hearted or not,
but thought i'd put record straight anyway to let people know this is a genuine recommendation with no family ties or employment issues just my view on a meal i enjoyed and i thought that was what recommendations were all about.

----------


## shammie

Has anyone else had a bad experience as I know for a fact that I will not be back n did they not get evicted from their last shop???

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Has anyone else had a bad experience as I know for a fact that I will not be back n did they not get evicted from their last shop???


I passed the bridge 10 minutes ago & there wasnt any Indian there  :Wink:

----------


## shammie

[QUOTE=shammie;608273]Has anyone else had a bad experience as I know for a fact that I will not be back n did they not get evicted from their last shop???[/QUOTEht

The newly opened Indian rest/takeaway 4 those who didn't know...

----------


## Aaldtimer

See this thread Shammie, especially Bradcon's post:-  http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=88861 
What was your "bad experience"? ::

----------


## DarkAngel

Not Been In side It Yet Or Had a Curry From It But i Love The 
Curry King Sign Above The Door... Bright Red.. Lightens Up the Dull Bridge Street  ::

----------


## transit

there as been to balti house and it was verry poor so nope ill stick to a chinese

----------


## quiteone

what was wrong with it??

----------


## Fran

Do any of you look up the environmental  health reports before going to eat in different restaurants/cafes/take-aways? It makes interesting reading!

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Don't work in it, enjoy a good curry was regular at k2 till it closed, i merely added a recommendation on a good curry, although i am stating an impartial view not all people on org do so if my mind serves me right you have recommended ssk tiling on couple of occasions (one post on 26 aug 2009 10.42)and i am lead to believe this is your mum impartial recommendation don't think so, anyway if i choose to state an impartial view on caithness org i will do so, you stated you had good food out it yesterday so is no one else permitted to state they also enjoyed the food without comments like yours following (when did you start working in curry king)???


I was taking the mick , light hearted with you Lybster Lad, hence the wink & the laughing smilie. SSK tiling is not my Mum, its my mum in law - Mrs Amy recommended her once & I did the other time as she did an excellent job in my house or I wouldnt recommended her. 
No need to throw your toys out the pram , just because the sense of humour bus passed you & you got aboard the offended bus ,why?
Cant you laugh at yourself? :: 
You have posted on the all the Balti/curry king threads lately, I merely asked with tongue in cheek if you worked there- not to be nasty to you. Why you taking offence??

MR Winehouse

----------


## Bradcon

I have also heard that my son was not the only 15 yr old to have been ripped off there over the months.    I find this totally shocking, and a total disgrace.     ::

----------


## telfordstar

> I have also heard that my son was not the only 15 yr old to have been ripped off there over the months. I find this totally shocking, and a total disgrace.


So what happened that he got ripped off?

----------


## telfordstar

> Perhaps not,but why make such a statement,light hearted or not,
> but thought i'd put record straight anyway to let people know this is a genuine recommendation with no family ties or employment issues just my view on a meal i enjoyed and i thought that was what recommendations were all about.


 
Think you may be blowing it of of the water here a bit lybster lad. Even i knew it was a bit of banter. 

There is enough of folk on here who are permanently on their high horses, we dont need anymore, maybe you should take the time to read the postd properly before jumping on yours?

----------


## superceltic

> Has anyone else had a bad experience as I know for a fact that I will not be back n did they not get evicted from their last shop???


 Mohammed was locked out of last premises (not evicted) by Nazeer and was unable to collect personal belonging, kitchen equipment etc for legal reasons cannot divulge any more information. Mohammed signed lease on new premises two weeks before he was locked out of balti, all his staff from balti have moved to his new premises chef etc

----------


## Bradcon

My son order a donner Kebab.   Paid for it with £10 note and only got £1.50 change.    Whan he queried his change Mohammed told him that he couldnt have given him the wrong change as he had not order anything.   He argued, along with his mate and another customer who was in the premises at the time, but he would not admit a mistake had been made, and ultimately my son got no Donner kebab and he didnt get his money back either.      He was TOTALLY RIPPED OFF to the tune of £8.50.    A lot of money for a 15 yr old.    An he had no dinner either.     ::   ::   ::

----------


## gemma89

This also happened to one of my brothers pals, ordered a pizza.. paid for it and still waiting for it!!

----------


## Bradcon

It seems to me that Mohammed thinks that he can get away with doing this to these young lads.    But I for 1 and not impressed at all.    Something needs to be done about this.    ::

----------


## lybsterlad

> I was taking the mick , light hearted with you Lybster Lad, hence the wink & the laughing smilie. SSK tiling is not my Mum, its my mum in law - Mrs Amy recommended her once & I did the other time as she did an excellent job in my house or I wouldnt recommended her. 
> No need to throw your toys out the pram , just because the sense of humour bus passed you & you got aboard the offended bus ,why?
> Cant you laugh at yourself?
> You have posted on the all the Balti/curry king threads lately, I merely asked with tongue in cheek if you worked there- not to be nasty to you. Why you taking offence??
> 
> MR Winehouse


 mum - mum in law close enough, not taking offence only pointing out fact, thought this was a recommendation page not a mick taking page no offence taken,sense of humour bus hasnt passed me by obvously different sence of humour or different bus from you Mr Winehouse

----------


## telfordstar

> mum - mum in law close enough, not taking offence only pointing out fact, thought this was a recommendation page not a mick taking page no offence taken,sense of humour bus hasnt passed me by obvously different sence of humour or different bus from you Mr Winehouse


 
We have a joke section you know lybsterlad if you need to find your humour  ::  ::

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> mum - mum in law close enough, not taking offence only pointing out fact, thought this was a recommendation page not a mick taking page no offence taken,sense of humour bus hasnt passed me by obvously different sence of humour or different bus from you Mr Winehouse


It started off in the General section when I first posted on the second thread, NOT in the recommendation section. 

As fo ssk tiling thanks for helping promote Carol`s business LybsterLad very good of you  :Wink:

----------


## catran

> Mohammed was locked out of last premises (not evicted) by Nazeer and was unable to collect personal belonging, kitchen equipment etc for legal reasons cannot divulge any more information. Mohammed signed lease on new premises two weeks before he was locked out of balti, all his staff from balti have moved to his new premises chef etc


So is whoever Naceer is, opening a takeaway as well? The town must be full of them will have to go into town one of these days, no shops e.i., ironmongers or the likes, just Indian and Chinese restaurants by the theme on Caithness .Org. Is Thurso the same?

----------


## Crackeday

Had a curry from there which was nice but the chicken pakora was vile as were the chips.  It seems to me that the curry chef is good but the fryer chef needs some re-training! The Balti house on the other hand makes lovely pakora which was dry and not greasy but curry needs tweaking.
The pakora from curry king was very close to being "off" and tasted of flour and not gram, shame as the curry is good

----------


## DarkAngel

> So is whoever Naceer is, opening a takeaway as well? The town must be full of them will have to go into town one of these days, no shops e.i., ironmongers or the likes, just Indian and Chinese restaurants by the theme on Caithness .Org. Is Thurso the same?


Thats Bout All Thats In Wick Bridge St n High Street...
Chinese Or Indian Take-aways!!!
Madness We Do Not Need Anymore!!

----------


## DarkAngel

Passed Curry King Tonite In The Car & It Was Busy... People Standin Waitin For Take-Aways.. Seen a Few People Goin In Aswell..
Does Mohammed Have The Staff That Was In The Caledonian Restaurant?

----------


## zzzzzzz

I went to Curry king on sun night and sad to say i was disappointed my partner got a pizza and I had a curry. The pizza was disgusting I had 1 bite and spat it back out and my curry was nothing to talk about very disappointed I always loved K2 but sadly now have to go to Spice Tandoori but  its a pain as they have a £10 min order which makes alot of food for 1 person. bring back K2. Though it would be nice to see a different takaway than just indian and chinese I know theres chips shops but I don't think any are open after 8  :Frown:

----------


## Ajax

hi i have to say i agree withzzzzzzpost

----------


## northener

Can't bear Mohammeds' chilli sauce, though. i'd eat a boot if it were coated in that.

Actually, thinking about it........ ::

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

Tried a takeout the other night and the lot went in the bin!
Ordered a dansak, rice, naan, chefs special naan kebab, scampi and chips and a large chips.
The curry was inedible as it was laced with mace and left a horrible taste in your mouth, the kebab wasn't much better, it ended up that we had to scrape off the meat and just eat the naan and they forgot the rest of the order!
Certainly won't be trying it again - I'll stick to Shelina Spice in future!

----------


## northener

> Can't bear Mohammeds' chilli sauce, though. i'd eat a boot if it were coated in that.
> 
> Actually, thinking about it........


I'm quoting myself, I know....

...but I meant to say " Can't beaT Mohammeds' chilli sauce"

 ::  Lysdexic umppet ::

----------


## telfordstar

> Tried a takeout the other night and the lot went in the bin!
> Ordered a dansak, rice, naan, chefs special naan kebab, scampi and chips and a large chips.
> The curry was inedible as it was laced with mace and left a horrible taste in your mouth, the kebab wasn't much better, it ended up that we had to scrape off the meat and just eat the naan and they forgot the rest of the order!
> Certainly won't be trying it again - I'll stick to Shelina Spice in future!


I can never understand folk who buy things like "scampi and chips " from an indians.  Defeats the purpose going to an indian.  In my opinion like.

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

In response to:
I can never understand folk who buy things like "scampi and chips " from an indians. Defeats the purpose going to an indian. In my opinion like. 

The reason for buying the scampi was to feed my 6 year old - she still needed to be fed and she isn't a big fan of curry! I wasn't likely to go to the chippy as well when I could get it all from one place now was I?

----------


## telfordstar

> In response to:
> I can never understand folk who buy things like "scampi and chips " from an indians. Defeats the purpose going to an indian. In my opinion like. 
> 
> The reason for buying the scampi was to feed my 6 year old - she still needed to be fed and she isn't a big fan of curry! I wasn't likely to go to the chippy as well when I could get it all from one place now was I?


 
Fair dues. point taken.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Curry King restaurant is now open 7 days a week from 4pm.location 15 Bridge st, Wick, Tel 606117


Has anyone got the phone number for the Curry King please as I thought I might give it a shot tonight,  the above number rings dead.

Thanks in advance.

KM

----------


## superceltic

> Has anyone got the phone number for the Curry King please as I thought I might give it a shot tonight, the above number rings dead.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> KM


telephone number 01955 606117, thats right number just telephoned it myself short while ago

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> telephone number 01955 606117, thats right number just telephoned it myself short while ago


Cheers sorted.

The phone must have been playing up earlier.

----------

